# When to retire?



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

When do you retire your dog(s) from competition?

After Sam bloating I have seriously contemplated stopping for various reasons...

1. He is already 7
2. My Agility Club sort of went to "heck" and I have not been taking classes in a long time.
3. I hardly did any AKC trials cause they take all freaking day long. However, he is only 1 leg away from getting his Open Standard and 2 legs from his Open JWW.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Pepper was a different situation, she was a lot younger. But I retired her when I realized that because of pain it was no longer fun for her.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I retired Hawk when he was still at a "high" in his career, but age and experience were slowing starting to get the better of him.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max will be 6 in Aug. He has many titles and I so much want his MACH but I'm thinking I might retire him on his 6st Birthday. I'm hoping to finish his UD title by end of March and he will retire in obedience. We do plan to do more tracking though and manybe get that TDX we so much want. It is just so hard to let go when you come so far.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Depends completely on the dog and their love for what they do. Retiring from competition doesn't mean stopping all training and work @ home. 

We used to do Dog sledding and had one female who developed very bad dysplasia. But she LOVED sledding and would go nuts if she saw us packing the van for a run. While we stopped running her in races, we did allow her to run for fun as she was miserable when she couldn't join the fun. Sometimes she'd be sore and achy the next day. When it got to the point she showed signs of soreness from even short runs we were fortunate that a neighbor absolutely LOVED her and we let her move to a retired home where she didn't have to watch the other dogs go out. (btw, "Chico" was a Shepherd/golden cross and one of the most interesting dogs I've ever had the joy of sharing life with... but letting her go was best for her... she lived to be 17!!)

The same would be true for a dog competing in obedience/ schutzhund/ herding etc... when it is no longer fun, or causes them pain or discomfort... they retire. My Champion Akita was retired from showing @ 4 because she hated shows... though she finished @ 8 months in 2 weekends... it wasn't her thing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: 1. He is already 7
> 2. My Agility Club sort of went to "heck" and I have not been taking classes in a long time.
> 3. I hardly did any AKC trials cause they take all freaking day long. However, he is only 1 leg away from getting his Open Standard and 2 legs from his Open JWW.


Alot of the top agility dogs don't reach their stride until they are 7 years old!

As far as an AKC trial taking all day long (and they do) why not embrace that instead of fighting it! Volunteer to help. Learn all the different volunteering positions. Pay attention to other runs in other rings with other dogs and handlers as a TRAINING experience for you. Like auditing a dog class. If there's a huge break in your classes, enjoy the venue and find out if there are trails you can use to walk your dog. Or water you can swim your dog. 

Some of the best friends at a trial are those I ONLY see at trials! So we catch up, talk 'dog', talk about the courses and training and classes and seminars and .......... (did I mention VOLUNTEER!??).

Find a new place to train. I have to drive over an hour to get to my current set of classes. Since I KNOW it's coming up I schedule my night/day around it and leave early to put in some grocery shopping or do other errands that may be on the way. If you know other people in the class, meet up early before class to have a meal (McDonald's or better







) or after class.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I like the AKC trials so I can visit. I just love to hang out and watch too. I always seem to end up scribing too which I hate but someoen has to do it. 

I would continue with Sam for a bit. If he seems like he is not enjoying it or is uncomfortable - stop.

They stapled his stomach to the wall of his abdomen right? I would think he should be okay but maybe ask your vet so you feel better about any decision you make.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

As long as the dog is having fun and isn't getting hurt, I say keep going. You could try a different venue where you can jump Sam at a lower height. That is what I am doing with my 8 yr old because of an injury last year.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you think the jump height is a problem (and I wouldn't necessarily unless I noticed the dog seem to struggle) you could just move down to preferred in AKC also as an option.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

sleachy said:


> As long as the dog is having fun and isn't getting hurt, I say keep going.


Bumping this really old thread I found via google search. I just have to ask- our beloved breed wants nothing more than to please us. How do you determine the difference between the dog giving 100% because it makes US happy, and them giving 100% because it makes them happy?? Has anyone figured this out?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

willy, you will just 'know"...Sami was my first competition dog, and that dog would jump off a ledge if I asked her. It killed me to stop competing with her, she was around 7 years old, recovered from knee surgery and back finishing up a few legs I needed here and there.. Notice I said "I"

One day it just hit me, she could have cared less about those titles, she was doing agility because yes she did like it, but she liked doing something with "me" more.

It didn't matter what it was, as long as she was with me. I thought long and hard and came to the logical conclusion i wanted many more years with her in good physical shape more than I wanted those runs in the ring which could put her at risk of re injuring herself.

I was being selfish , I'd give up every stinken title/ribbon we got to have her back here with me


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Diane- that was a really helpful post! Pimg sounds just like your Sami; she'd do pretty much anything I ask of her! It just sucks to see her hesitate to jump up on the couch after even a short training session. Or... even after no training session. She's not even that old yet.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for reviving this thread, I haven't seen it before.

Mikko will be 7 in September. Right now he is jumping 26" in USDAA. My plan is to put him in performance (jumping 22") after he *hopefully* gets his ADCh- we only need a few more legs. 

He's been running great lately-and fast- so I don't think it's time to think about retirement for him, but it's in the back of my mind. I started training in nosework and herding so that we'll have something to compete in when he's ready to retire in agility. But for now, I think MRL was right when she said they don't even hit their stride until 7


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I thought long and hard and came to the logical conclusion i wanted many more years with her in good physical shape more than I wanted those runs in the ring which could put her at risk of re injuring herself.


This is the same conclusion I came to with Jax. She has mild HD but is displaying discomfort on exam. So I let her play. I might get back into agility just to exercise her, no competition and no sharp turns or high jumps.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> He's been running great lately-and fast- so I don't think it's time to think about retirement for him, but it's in the back of my mind.


That's the thing that's making it a tough choice for me. Pimg is also running pretty fast, turning very well, and more/less clean. She's "doing agility" really well. However, it's her daily life that has me concerned. She's slowed down considerably and more often than not chooses to step up onto furniture rather than jump on. More often than not, she just seem... tired. And I don't mean that she's sleeping a lot.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> That's the thing that's making it a tough choice for me. Pimg is also running pretty fast, turning very well, and more/less clean. She's "doing agility" really well. However, it's her daily life that has me concerned. She's slowed down considerably and more often than not chooses to step up onto furniture rather than jump on. More often than not, she just seem... tired. And I don't mean that she's sleeping a lot.


I see what you mean. What about re-evaluating her diet/supplements, strength training, etc? And just seeing if that changes anything. I just read Dietary Fueling for Performance Dogs by Monica Segal and found some potentially helpful information regarding the need for carbs in agility dogs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, I think that's a good call. I'll check into that book. I wonder if there are such things as dog nutritionists. Probably way cheaper to just read a book! LOL!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think that you have to look at the whole picture in addition to age.

1. Structure of the dog. Long and straight, slight angulation, etc.
2. Size and weight of the dog. A dog over 90 lbs needs to be maintained and conditioned differently that one less than that.
3. Condition of the dog. Just like an athlete. you need to ensure fast/slow conditioning, stretching, swimming, jumping muscles. On a consistent basis.
4. Diet of the dog.

That is also why we start off very lean/lanky with our puppies. From the get go. I have seen lots of pictures with huge (read fat) puppies that people ooh and ahh over - working people. Loose and heavy. You need to start off right and continue.

Our current dogs, even in the off time, are conditioned. For example: Frodo, who got his IPO specific training break from the AWDF (5th place) until last week (normal break, plus Gabor's ortho surgery and then IPO1 on Dena in Indy), has been swimming a few times a week since the AWDF. Ramping up, depending on the weather (since it has been hot). Plus, traveling - lot of dogs can not handle that.

Condition changes, as we get back to looking at the schedule for the fall: 2 World Championships 3 weeks apart in Europe, and then the Nationals one month after the WUSV. 

Enzo, who is 10, swims as well. He was retired at 7. At the show where he receive his V rating, the judge commented on his excellent condition and movement, after 7 World championships.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I just read Dietary Fueling for Performance Dogs by Monica Segal and found some potentially helpful information regarding the need for carbs in agility dogs.


Just downloaded this. Thanks for the practical advice here! Of course I really don't want to think about retiring her at only 6 years old!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

willy, I am also all for what sue and mikko suggest.

Sami was treated like an athlete when we were trialing,, she was routinely getting chiro adjustments, acupuncture, massage, laser, water therapy/swimming. I wanted muscle on her vs any fat. 

I keep all my dogs lean and lanky, but want good/excellent muscle tone.

Certainly all these things weren't cheap, but I have to say, they all helped, when she had knee surgery, I also had her on chinese meds.

I have always been pretty anal when it came to my trialing dogs, and when I would see, say, slow/hesitation in jumping on even my furniture, off to the chiro they'd go.

I don't know if you've ever taken Pimg to a chiro, but it's definitely something you should consider. We may not see little things, but a good adjustment can do absolute wonders.

Diet also helps, I usually fed a high performance diet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> she was routinely getting chiro adjustments, acupuncture, massage, laser, water therapy/swimming.


Wow! Really?? Honestly, I thought all those things were just what the upper echelon did with their crazy awesome performance dogs. Normal people do these things too? No, I've never done anything like that (other than normal swimming in a pond/lake). That stuff really helps, huh?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Just downloaded this. Thanks for the practical advice here! Of course I really don't want to think about retiring her at only 6 years old!


Great! We have a three day trial this weekend, so I'm actually cooking some sweet potato, oatmeal, and honey mixture right now that I am going to add to his food and see if it helps, though she seems to point out that they need the carbs on a normal basis too, which I'm going to try to incorporate a few times a week.




JakodaCD OA said:


> willy, I am also all for what sue and mikko suggest.
> 
> Sami was treated like an athlete when we were trialing,, she was routinely getting chiro adjustments, acupuncture, massage, laser, water therapy/swimming. I wanted muscle on her vs any fat.
> 
> ...



We also get Mikko adjusted, massaged, and get him VOM treatments. Haven't tried laser yet. And I'm a big believer (as well as my vet) in swimming. My vet even thought it was better than laser or VOM if you had to choose.

I probably don't do the chriro, massage, or VOM as often as I should, but like Diane, if I see anything funny with him running, he gets it. Massages are a little more often since he can get them at trials.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ask anyone who does agility how regular chiro adjustments have helped their dogs I doubt you will get one person who hasn't had positive results from it. 

I may not have seen something, but a good chiro and acupunturist can spot a problem by just laying their hands on them. 

Alot of massage therapists are at trials, most vets can recommend a good chiro. 

I most likely spent/spend more money in keeping my dogs in good condition than I ever did in trial entries

Adjustments/acupuncture was no less than once a month, especially a week before a trial, Sami most times went twice a month. Masi right now goes every two months she's in good condition and doesn't need it anymore than that unless something crops up.

I also swim my dogs ALOT, low impact, low stress on joints, great for muscle tone.

My sister who has paps and competes right now, goes once a week for her massages, adjustments if needed and acupunture, as well as water therapy and laser..

We have a great PT in our area that gets clients as far away as Maine, which we are so lucky to have


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> *Alot of massage therapists are at trials, most vets can recommend a good chiro.*


Almost every trial I go to has one or more set up under a tent. So people just make appointments between their runs. So convenient.


----------

